# Moseying along



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Adios my friends. After more than 10 years here, it’s time to move along. While TAM had a great influence on the recovery of my marriage it now serves as a trigger. My last post, previous to this, was an outright attack on a WW that was here for help. Her situation was eerily similar to my wife’s and I believe I helped drive her away with my actions. Actions that I have warned or banned others for in the past. A mod need to be above that as much as possible. I failed spectacularly. 

Over the last year or so, I’ve found I really don’t have the heart or empathy to offer assistance to others in the ways I used to. I believe I’m too far from the pain we experienced and just am not in the right mind-set to contribute in a meaningful way. My wife and I are happy and content in our marriage, so it is time for me to leave the past in the past and mosey along. I believe my continued participation on TAM has not allowed me to gain full closure to her affair.

I know you have a strong team of mods now and I wish them the best and for TAM. I hope the forum will see fit to leave my thread stickied in the Reconciliation Forum. There needs to be some stories with positive outcomes for people who find themselves here when their lives are sucking eggs. 

Chris H. if you are still lurking around, thank you again for your and Jen’s development of this site. It helped me tremendously and many others over the years. Also, for the opportunity to serve as a mod. It was a great experience and fun to boot. 

Cheers and best of luck to all.

Amp out!


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank you for all you've contributed here. You'll be missed.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all your contributions and help.

You gotta do what you gotta do. I hope you find your closure.

* Wonders to self if he's leaving now for good there'd be no harm in him giving a like, even just one *


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Nothing but the best for you in your post-TAM life. 
Take care.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

By Amp. I get it. Thanks for making me laugh on more than one occasion.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Cheers, Amp, and thank-you for your contributions! Best of luck in post-TAM life.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Fair winds, Amp.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

As one of the "old-timers" here, I'll just say that you'll be missed, @Amplexor. TAM will be a lessor place without your presence, yet I completely understand where you're at and why you believe it's time to go. Go with grace and know you are thought of highly. 

My best to you and Mrs. Amp


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Amplexor, You'll be missed.

Good luck as you mosey on down the road with your family.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Best wishes.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Amp,

You have one of the best stories.





Amplexor said:


> Adios my friends. After more than 10 years here, it’s time to move along. While TAM had a great influence on the recovery of my marriage it now serves as a trigger. My last post, previous to this, was an outright attack on a WW that was here for help. Her situation was eerily similar to my wife’s and I believe I helped drive her away with my actions. Actions that I have warned or banned others for in the past. A mod need to be above that as much as possible. I failed spectacularly.
> 
> Over the last year or so, I’ve found I really don’t have the heart or empathy to offer assistance to others in the ways I used to. I believe I’m too far from the pain we experienced and just am not in the right mind-set to contribute in a meaningful way. My wife and I are happy and content in our marriage, so it is time for me to leave the past in the past and mosey along. I believe my continued participation on TAM has not allowed me to gain full closure to her affair.
> 
> ...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Thank you for your years of service, Amp!


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm sorry to see you go, but you're wise to know when to hang it up. Good luck to you!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Best of luck Amp!

You will always be welcome here.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Amplexor said:


> Over the last year or so, I’ve found I really don’t have the heart or empathy to offer assistance to others in the ways I used to. I believe *I’m too far from the pain we experienced and just am not in the right mind-set to contribute in a meaningful way.* My wife and I are happy and content in our marriage, so it is time for me to leave the past in the past and mosey along. I believe my continued participation on TAM has not allowed me to gain full closure to her affair.


Wow, I'm sorry to see you go. You were a rock in my early days at TAM and your insights helped me immensely. 

I completely get the lack of empathy. For some reason I can't help but t get upset by a lot of things here. I needed to move on as well. Hopefully you will pop in occasionally. 

Aloha,

meson


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Amp: Never day never! You've been a stellar moderator, and although you admittedly made "a mistake," we all do that from time to time!

Take time to repose, reflect, and come on back stronger than ever!

I never like losing any of my friends, much less my adversaries, and you, Sir, are no exception! Please come back home and threaten to ban our sorry a$$e$!*


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

All the best AMP!


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

Best wishes Amp! We'll miss you and your contributions.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Good luck.

It was a pleasure


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Besides being a great mod,your humor was greatly appreciated in my little corner of the world. Oftentimes when I needed a good laugh the most. Best wishes.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Amp,
You'll be sorely missed. 
I read your post that you thought was attacking and found it to be honest and straightforward. It sounds like you have other reasons to take a leave of absence (hopefully that is all it will be), but I wouldn't let that post, as it sits, be one of them. Best of luck to you and hope to see you back sometime in the future.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Wishing you all the best in your marriage and future life journey together.


----------

